# MJM autohaus, anyone else having issues?



## Chadeo (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm about service and understanding what's going on with the customer. I've had my last two orders ship late and have been lucky enough to have a sales manager talk over me. Anyone else having these issues or do I just have my little boy pants on?


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Seems to be a recent issue. I've never had problems with them, but I haven't bought from them in over a year. Sad if it's widespread...


----------



## Chadeo (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah not sure, just wasn't a smooth transaction either time. I've spent over a grand and still have more to go but am taking it somewhere else.


----------



## mk2tank (Feb 22, 2005)

I ordered a cat two weeks ago, and it still says it's pending..  

No one answers, ever.


----------



## Chadeo (Nov 9, 2012)

That's crazy, they at least called, the parts manager is rude so talk to someone else...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

First off, we appreciate the business, folks. Secondly, we apologize about any items temporarily out of stock. There is usually typically a 5-7 day window between the time that something runs of out of stock until the time restock arrives back on our shelves. Personnel here should be calling you guys to keep you aware of what's going on (COMMUNICATION RULES THE NATION), but if for some reason you seemed to have been missed, we apologize and will certainly always take your call. We're at 210.DUB.PART (382.7278) and there is ALWAYS someone here. If we do happen to be on another call, simply leave us a message and our Customer Service Manager Jenny is usually very good about getting back to our customers. Again, we apologize for any delay. Thanks.


----------



## A2gtirulz (Dec 23, 2003)

My stuff still pending too. Left message no return call.
I've purchase from them in the past with no issues. Hopefully I hear something soon.


----------



## mk2tank (Feb 22, 2005)

Finally got ahold of them via phone. I ordered an exhaust piece 11/26. They explained that the piece was still being "made".. fml.

They had no problem charging my credit card $300 on 11/27 though..


----------



## Chadeo (Nov 9, 2012)

That's wrong, we should not be charged till it ships... I've know companies who have done that only to fold up and keep all those charges... I need to look back at mine to see if they did that as well.


----------



## mk2tank (Feb 22, 2005)

Yes you should. So sketchy. In the meantime I've placed 2 orders with GAP and 2 orders with ECS. Both came about 2 days later. I live in Maine...

Totally should've gone with GAP, even the $100 more would have been worth it.

Hopefully this thread will help people in the future.


----------



## mk2tank (Feb 22, 2005)

A2gtirulz said:


> My stuff still pending too. Left message no return call.
> I've purchase from them in the past with no issues. Hopefully I hear something soon.


Keep calling them! They will eventually pick up!


----------



## Chadeo (Nov 9, 2012)

We shouldn't have to keep calling!!! I called and got talked over. We are basically the owners of the company and can fire them whenever we want. I have taken my business elsewhere. I've been a vw junkie my whole life but have just gotten back into them. I can see a lot more of my money going other places...


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

I called daily (NO ONE EVER ANSWERED), I emailed daily (NO ONE EVER ANSWERED) and after I finally threatened a BB complaint (2 weeks after ordering), they contacted me and contradicted what they had told me a week after I ordered from them.
I canceled the order, ordered from GAP and got the parts 4 days later.

If they were back ordered, tell me. Dont lie to me then fall of the face of the earth.
If it were a small order I'd have been peeved, not angry.
But when I spend $400+ and my cards been charged and I dont have anything or a reason as to why not...its crappy business.

The daily "reply" to all their adds is crap, they tell you to "call for lightning fast response".....yeah right...does the response ship as fast as my parts did?

:thumbdown:


----------



## mk2tank (Feb 22, 2005)

That pretty much sums it up. 

Serious :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown: to MJM Autohaus


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

Chadeo said:


> That's wrong, we should not be charged till it ships... I've know companies who have done that only to fold up and keep all those charges... I need to look back at mine to see if they did that as well.


When you "order" a product and we send a Purchase Order for the build to a manufacturer, it's policy that we secure funds for the order. This is 100% normal and standard operating procedure any shop I've worked. We have been around almost 10 years now and are not going anywhere. The only reason that should make anyone nervous is if you think we are going to keep your money and not send you a product (which have never done, nor will ever do). We realize everyone hates waiting (heck, we hate waiting on parts too), but all we can do is worry about what we have control over (answering our phones, installing parts, assisting with customer service, etc). We do not have control of manufacturer backorders, delays, etc. We appreciate your patience and apologize for the wait.


----------



## MackBolan (Dec 16, 2011)

MJM Autohaus said:


> When you "order" a product and we send a Purchase Order for the build to a manufacturer, it's policy that we secure funds for the order. This is 100% normal and standard operating procedure any shop I've worked. We have been around almost 10 years now and are not going anywhere. The only reason that should make anyone nervous is if you think we are going to keep your money and not send you a product (which have never done, nor will ever do). We realize everyone hates waiting (heck, we hate waiting on parts too), but all we can do is worry about what we have control over (answering our phones, installing parts, assisting with customer service, etc). We do not have control of manufacturer backorders, delays, etc. We appreciate your patience and apologize for the wait.


not trying to be a dick, but if answering phones/email and customer service is a priority for you guys then there are some serious failures happening internally...I'm apparently not the only one who has called multiple times daily, for several days in a row, with no answer and no return call...and I find it strange and somewhat offensive that you can find the time to come here every day to defend your customer service failures and promote your stuff, but not answer any emails/order inquiries.

I understand companies get overwhelmed sometimes and things fall through the cracks (I manage a mid-sized bike shop myself) but at least make an effort to eventually comb back through emails and phone messages and let your customers know what is happening with their orders...not come pay lip service to criticism on the forum and then continue to ignore the people who have already paid for items they haven't received.

I've ordered probably over a grand worth of stuff from you guys over the last couple years, and have had no problems in the past...emails were prompt, shipping and communication were good, and at one point you even called me to let me know a part would be later than the estimated 2-3 day shipping...unlike this current order, nearly 2 weeks in with no updates, contact, or return emails/calls.

so I don't know what's happened this last month, but obviously something has changed...no more updates by email or on the site, nobody ever answers the phone in any department...customer service is all but nonexistent. unless you count visiting threads and placating pissed off vortex members.

again, not trying to flame you guys, but I feel like I coulda had my part from ECS (who has it in stock) a week ago and my ride would be on the road rather than sitting up at my shop, not even knowing whether the parts have even shipped. now it'll likely be well after christmas, and possibly after new years before I can get my parts, even if I ordered from someone else. 

I think we all understand having to wait for manufacturer backorders, delays, etc...it happens almost weekly in my bike shop as well...but unless you're assuming that the public at large is going to magically know that, then communicating it to the customer, and giving an ETA, or letting them know its the mfgr and its out of your control is paramount.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

MackBolan said:


> not trying to be a dick, but if answering phones/email and customer service is a priority for you guys then there are some serious failures happening internally...I'm apparently not the only one who has called multiple times daily, for several days in a row, with no answer and no return call...and I find it strange and somewhat offensive that you can find the time to come here every day to defend your customer service failures and promote your stuff, but not answer any emails/order inquiries.


You're not a being a d1ck; we appreciate your feedback. Both the holiday season (for obvious reasons) and March and April (because of tax season) are by far the busiest time of the year for the shop with walk-ins, emails, PMs, orders and phone calls coming in like crazy. Add to that, select personnel are off for the holidays. It's not a "failure", per se, it's that the shop can get busy from time to time (especially during these parts of the year). A simple email (or PM) and we'll sure enough get to you each and every one of you. And as far as posting on here to (if your words) "defend our customer service", the forums are not handled by the same department that does phone support, order processing and installation services from our Texas facility.

We appreciate your patience and apologize for the delay.


----------



## dangxiii (Feb 19, 2010)

Your not the only one I've been calling everyday 4x a day and no damn answer. Emailed them and left messages no call whatsoever. All on a order that was screwed up and ordered in November. I used to order from them but no longer. Got sent wrong part returned it and have not received a credit like told


----------



## Ronny_due (Aug 30, 2011)

me and a friend ordered from MJM over five weeks ago... for 2,310.95$! and when we ask about anything, we dont get any answers! that is so bad! its a lot of money for us and the only time we got contacted was for payment... and havent heard a sound since....:banghead:


----------



## dangxiii (Feb 19, 2010)

Hope you get your order been waiting for my refund since November, they never pick up and always tell me they will call me back.. Got refunded but the refund failed through paypal


----------



## kevinadamsvw (Oct 15, 2007)

Had issues with my last order from them.. Took forever to ship had to ask multiple times for an update.. Shipping took almost 3 weeks longer than it should have. Was ignored when I asked to cancel the order and get my money back. 

Will not be using them ever again 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dasautorick (Dec 21, 2012)

i ordered b&g lowering springs and it took a month together, all they would tell me is they are "working" oon my order.


----------



## 8GTI9 (Apr 19, 2003)

Tried this company...never again, I learned my lesson. I had a huge order and they claimed that they had all in stock but it took almost a month for me to receive and I live in the same state as this shop is at. 1 particular part I ordered was a Autotech tuning CAI, after numerous phone calls and emails with no answer, I finally called Autotech myself and asked if they had these CAI in-stock and they said they always do. 1 day they finally answered my phone call and a gal answered and I asked about my order and when I told her that I haven't received any of it she seemed surprised and she told me she would track it and call me back but unfortunately I never got a call back.

Then about 3 1/2 weeks later I got my first part of my order. Then 4 days later my CAI came in and I looked at the receipt/packing slip and it said that they actually did NOT order my CAI from Autotech 3 weeks after I placed the order from them. 

I guess next time I'll just pay the extra S/H and get it sooner.

I understand you guys are busy during xmas and tax season. Here's a concept like any other busy shop always do when their shop gets very busy or business is taking off, HIRE SOME MORE PEOPLE/HELP! Your shop is located in Texas and there are plenty of undocumented Hispanics looking for work.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

8GTI9 said:


> Your shop is located in Texas and there are plenty of undocumented Hispanics looking for work.







I don't think its really racist, just I still think Kramer is sooo funny and this came to mind. A tidge move.


----------



## aTm papi (Apr 10, 2013)

I ordered some springs before I read the reviews. The Yelp! reviews are just as bad as here. I cancelled the order, and they have yet to refund me the amount. I will be calling PayPal to open up a dispute.


----------



## bmr034 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ordered my intake on the 14th. My order is still "processing". I was told several times it would only take 1-3 days for processing, then 5-7 for shipping. Even if they were a day late on both, it should have been here bye now. But no, MJM takes OUR money in advance so they can make a wholesale purchase and WE have to wait till they have enough orders. Sounds like a good way to run a business....But it's alright we will rip them on the forums till no one will do business with them anymore, then well see who get the last laugh. Their owner must be a total piece of $h!t


----------



## bmr034 (Mar 25, 2013)

Great news everyone. I canceled my order!!! I talked to the guys at neuspeed and they hooked me up with a great deal!!! But, it turns out MJM takes your money for products they haven't even ordered yet. They dicked me around for 21 days saying their waiting for the shipment of intakes, when in fact they haven't even placed the order. This will be my last rant about MJM.

Final thoughts : MJM is the worst company I have dealt with in my 23 years of life, worse than cell phone companies, dealerships, you name it. I would HIGHLY recommended NEVER doing business with these guys. You are just asking for a prolonged headache!!!


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

bmr034 said:


> Great news everyone. I canceled my order!!! I talked to the guys at neuspeed and they hooked me up with a great deal!!! But, it turns out MJM takes your money for products they haven't even ordered yet. They dicked me around for 21 days saying their waiting for the shipment of intakes, when in fact they haven't even placed the order. This will be my last rant about MJM.
> 
> Final thoughts : MJM is the worst company I have dealt with in my 23 years of life, worse than cell phone companies, dealerships, you name it. I would HIGHLY recommended NEVER doing business with these guys. You are just asking for a prolonged headache!!!


 i generally dont get involve with threads like this but i had issues with MJM back in 2006....gave them the benefit of the doubt, but finally had to give up. 

I posted way back then and everyone called me crazy and that MJM was the best thing since sliced bread.....so i'm not shocked people are having issues. 

I ALWAYS deal with GAP for vw specific stuff.....sure they are a few bucks more expensive, but they are great people, shipping is fair, and there is never a question if you are going to get your product. I think in today's day in age, people always talk small business....but to be a small business you need to offer something that big business can't....SERVICE. 

Maybe MJM will eventually take ownership of the complaints....maybe they won't. Either way i will continue to use GAP and enjoy the fair pricing and expert knowledge


----------



## caffeineTX (Feb 16, 2013)

when I got my car in January I ordered a nuespeed discharge pipe from them and they took a long time (2 weeks) to get the shipment ready and I decided I didn't need the part and should spend the money on something else for my car. 

tried calling multiple times daily (in case I was catching them on break or something) for a week to cancel my order and never got a pickup. I sent in a complaint on paypal after not getting a customer service response or a return phone call or being able to reach them and when the paypal complaint went through I got a rude phone call from some lady from MJM saying you didn't call first and I said I did and you never picked up. 

She then yelled you didn't call the secondary number and it costs us money when you go through a paypal payment resolution instead of a canceled order through them when I did everything in my power to contact them and just had ****ty customer service. 

Any performance parts I need in Texas I'm just going to get from DBC in the future, Berk answers his emails personally and installs the same products he sells on cars some of which he has owned. More pleasant people = more of my business and they are located in the same city that is just a couple hour drive for me. 

MJM and that woman that called me representing them can suck it. This thread with other issues from other customers just further validates MJM's lack of organization and customer service.


----------



## Gexpro (Jun 2, 2013)

*previous order from MJM.*

I ordered my cold air intake last friday, the guy i spoke with said it was in stock; no problems. A few days go by, my order is still pending; I call and Jenny informed me they were behind with orders and she would be sure to push it through that very same day. Next thing i know, i receive a call a couple hours later from Jenny, telling me she had very bad news. She told me they do NOT have it in stock, and she called VF Engineering; they informed her they discontinued the cold air intake all together. I do not understand why they would tell me it was in stock, or sell an item that is discontinued.. and on top of that they took my money, and i have to wait for a refund. Over all i am very unhappy with MJM.. and will not be ordering from them again.. 

-gx


----------



## bmr034 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ya those a-holes are junk. Ripping them on the forums should help decrease their business. And we all know they deserve it.


----------



## Gexpro (Jun 2, 2013)

bmr034 said:


> Ya those a-holes are junk. Ripping them on the forums should help decrease their business. And we all know they deserve it.


 +1 :thumbup:


----------



## rek (Jan 3, 2007)

I ordered parts from them on 4-26 was billed and paid in full on 4-28. Finally canceled my order on 6-5 and have been constantly fighting with them for a refund. I ended up filing a complaint with the BBB which you should do.


----------



## bmr034 (Mar 25, 2013)

rek said:


> I ordered parts from them on 4-26 was billed and paid in full on 4-28. Finally canceled my order on 6-5 and have been constantly fighting with them for a refund. I ended up filing a complaint with the BBB which you should do.


I got my refund 2 days after my order got canceled. I paid with my debit card though. I'm sure if you used pay-pal there might be some 3rd party complications. But good luck with that sir, again another example how MJM sucks. 

On a side note, there's no way there part of the BBB, I just can't see how that is possible.


----------



## rek (Jan 3, 2007)

I did pay with a debit card. I finally received my refund today thanks to BBB's involvment. Yes they are part of the BBB and I highly suggest anyone that is having problems with MJM to contact them.


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

guys BBB is bull****... just sayin.


----------



## rek (Jan 3, 2007)

abeR said:


> guys BBB is bull****... just sayin.


Care to explain how the are BS? My experience has been nothing but positive and would honestly like to know.


----------



## aTm papi (Apr 10, 2013)

^^^^^^^

[email protected], is that you?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## rek (Jan 3, 2007)

aTm papi said:


> ^^^^^^^
> 
> [email protected], is that you?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


I know you arent insinuating that i am some POS from MJM. I was and have stated that the BBB has helped me get my money back from the dirtbags and its an option people can use when dealing with MJM's bs.
I still would like to know why abeR thinks the BBB is bs when I would never have gotten a refund without them.


----------



## 16ValveInside (Nov 20, 2004)

I try to give them business, but it just keeps getting worse everytime I order. The most recent order was placed June 17th. STILL have not received it. I had to pay sales tax on the part and could have ordered it from the west coast and with the extra shiping and no tax it would have been about the same price, but I WAS, in a hurry. I thought I'd get it quick since I'm in Houston.
Still nothing and this is July 3rd.


----------



## _Hartshorn (Jun 23, 2013)

Glad I read this before Friday. Was putting a big order in. Anywhere on east coast reputable to order from?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rek (Jan 3, 2007)

Try ecstuning.com.


----------



## Levelhead1964 (Jun 11, 2013)

MJM Autohaus said:


> You're not a being a d1ck; we appreciate your feedback. Both the holiday season (for obvious reasons) and March and April (because of tax season) are by far the busiest time of the year for the shop with walk-ins, emails, PMs, orders and phone calls coming in like crazy. Add to that, select personnel are off for the holidays. It's not a "failure", per se, it's that the shop can get busy from time to time (especially during these parts of the year). A simple email (or PM) and we'll sure enough get to you each and every one of you. And as far as posting on here to (if your words) "defend our customer service", the forums are not handled by the same department that does phone support, order processing and installation services from our Texas facility.
> 
> We appreciate your patience and apologize for the delay.


I guess if feedback is appreciated, I ordered a clutch kit and some other parts on 6-21. Called just to get tracking #s for the parts. No info was available to me. I called back a number of times feeling lie an ass that I had to do so. finally today i couldnt take it any more I had to cancel my order. It really sucks I have a 16 yearold waiting for parts for his first car and paid for them and just wanted to know where they were. Over the many calls the girl gave me various stories of different wharehouses, east coast, west coast, no calls back ect. I sent various e-mail messages, not one returned. One reason I came to the forum was that I saw you replied to messages. I really chuckle when I see things like "Lightning Fast Customer Service" Im just hoping now I get my $$ back.. Im hoping that goes a little better. Sorry man, You may not NEED everyones business but the kid with a first car and a pocket of cash will go elswhere..


----------



## bmr034 (Mar 25, 2013)

Levelhead1964 said:


> I guess if feedback is appreciated, I ordered a clutch kit and some other parts on 6-21. Called just to get tracking #s for the parts. No info was available to me. I called back a number of times feeling lie an ass that I had to do so. finally today i couldnt take it any more I had to cancel my order. It really sucks I have a 16 yearold waiting for parts for his first car and paid for them and just wanted to know where they were. Over the many calls the girl gave me various stories of different wharehouses, east coast, west coast, no calls back ect. I sent various e-mail messages, not one returned. One reason I came to the forum was that I saw you replied to messages. I really chuckle when I see things like "Lightning Fast Customer Service" Im just hoping now I get my $$ back.. Im hoping that goes a little better. Sorry man, You may not NEED everyones business but the kid with a first car and a pocket of cash will go elswhere..



Willing to bet that they haven't ordered a shipment of your parts yet. I would cancel your order and buy elsewhere. Same thing happened when I tried to order my intake. I called the company that produces the intake, and they told me MJM didn't even placed an order of them weeks after I ordered. They just take your money and wait till they have enough to make a stock order. And they make excuse after excuse about how "the shipment should be here anyday", when in fact, they hadn't even placed the order. I can understand slowness, but I can't stand being lied to. They will be out of business when people understand exactly what they are about.


----------



## Levelhead1964 (Jun 11, 2013)

Probably right. There is something going on at MJM. If some folks said they were a good company
at one time somebody fell down somewhere along the line. Its ok with me, I just am going to get the info for the BBB and have it handy if the $$$ dont get put back where they were quickly taken from when the order was placed. It just sucks that you would have to go to such lenghts to either get a part or get your money back.


----------



## Levelhead1964 (Jun 11, 2013)

Last post on this topic for me. All I can say is WOW. I am in awe of so many unhappy customers. I have been reading stories which I wish I saw 2 months ago. How is it possible for this company to stay in business. Im going to have to say there has to be hundreds of other VW owners that have had bad experiences with them and not aware of the posts on this and other forums. The majority of the company must be processing cancelations and returning payments from what is written here. This is my first attempt building a MK3 and I own a MK 6 Golf TDI but have dealt with internet and brick and mortar businesess for Jeeps, Harleys, and Guns and never come across so many dissatisfied clients.. Never!!!! OH Boy.. OUT


----------



## fazzster (Nov 20, 2003)

Shame on me for not researching these guys more before I placed an order. I ordered a P-flow expecting it to be shipped in at least 2 or 3 days time. Maybe I am asking to much? I inquired about a lead time and I cannot get a human on the phone nor a returned email. 

I run a company and we ship 99% of the orders the same day. If we don't have something, we let the customer know immediately. We also answer EVERY email with in an hour of it being sent (during normal business hours). This is how to run a business. Communication is key.

Once I started digging deeper into the forums I realized the people behind "customer service" at MJM have some deep behavioral issues. The common theme are these long re-torts to people's legitimate complaints. All this can be avoided by simply communicating with the customer. Customer service really is not that difficult. Just put yourself in the buyers shoes and treat them how you want to be treated if you were the buyer. Always remember most people's money is hard earned so respect that. After years of negative reviews, one has to come to the conclusion that MJM is not interested in repeat sales. In my business, a customer is hard earned and you do everything you can within reason to keep them.

I look at how long people waited for their stuff and I am amazed. My bar is high, and if nobody answers my inquiries they do not deserve my business. Period.


----------



## 85vert (May 16, 2002)

My order was in pending status for 4 days and finally got through to someone about it. Now its in processing status and who knows how long that's going to take. Even pm'd both MJM guys here on vortex asking for assistance with my order and haven't received any response back. Shame on me for not researching this company before hand :banghead:


----------



## bmr034 (Mar 25, 2013)

fazzster said:


> Shame on me for not researching these guys more before I placed an order. I ordered a P-flow expecting it to be shipped in at least 2 or 3 days time. Maybe I am asking to much? I inquired about a lead time and I cannot get a human on the phone nor a returned email.
> 
> I run a company and we ship 99% of the orders the same day. If we don't have something, we let the customer know immediately. We also answer EVERY email with in an hour of it being sent (during normal business hours). This is how to run a business. Communication is key.
> 
> ...


Mine as well cancel your order and stop wasting your time. I would just call Neuspeed and tell them your situation. Thats what I did and it worked out perfect. Good luck.


----------



## A.L.V11 (Jun 10, 2002)

I live within 4 hours of this place. And they used to be a good place to order. But the past two order have taken weeks to fill. I've called and got an answers from some girl that put me on hold for like 10mins. Then gets back on the phone to ask about my order. She clearly didn't know what she was doing because she kept asking some one in the background how to check order status. With this past experience I don't care if they show they have "in stock" I'm never ordering form them again. I rather pay the extra $15 dollars and get the part in a timely manner. MJM sucks!!


----------



## 85vert (May 16, 2002)

day 8...still processing


----------



## fazzster (Nov 20, 2003)

bmr034 said:


> Mine as well cancel your order and stop wasting your time. I would just call Neuspeed and tell them your situation. Thats what I did and it worked out perfect. Good luck.


Unfortunately I paid with PayPal. On friday I was told by MJM they would be drop shipping from Neuspeed on Monday and I would have a tracking # that evening. No tracking info was provided so I contacted Neuspeed to see if they have record of a drop ship. The owner of Neuspeed emailed me back promptly but could not provide me with details other than contacting the owner of MJM. I suppose I understand Neuspeed's position. But there has to be some point when a manufacturer decides that a company is just not worthy of selling their product. I called MJM again and Jenny stated she was still waiting for Neuspeed to send the tracking info.

I would cancel but I am in it now and I am not sure if starting a dispute with PayPal would be fruitful.


----------



## bmr034 (Mar 25, 2013)

fazzster said:


> Unfortunately I paid with PayPal. On friday I was told by MJM they would be drop shipping from Neuspeed on Monday and I would have a tracking # that evening. No tracking info was provided so I contacted Neuspeed to see if they have record of a drop ship. The owner of Neuspeed emailed me back promptly but could not provide me with details other than contacting the owner of MJM. I suppose I understand Neuspeed's position. But there has to be some point when a manufacturer decides that a company is just not worthy of selling their product. I called MJM again and Jenny stated she was still waiting for Neuspeed to send the tracking info.
> 
> I would cancel but I am in it now and I am not sure if starting a dispute with PayPal would be fruitful.


I did the same thing, but I still canceled my order and Neuspeed hooked it up with a great deal:thumbup:


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)

*The Obvious*

A company's main purpose is to bring in as much revenue as they can. They are not going to turn away orders and tell you something is out of stock only to have the customer go somewhere else. In reality this hurts in the long run.... as pissed off customers will not place future orders.


----------



## Atlantonius (Aug 4, 2009)

ajhvw93 said:


> A company's main purpose is to bring in as much revenue as they can. They are not going to turn away orders and tell you something is out of stock only to have the customer go somewhere else. In reality this hurts in the long run.... as pissed off customers will not place future orders.


No but its pretty obvious what they are doing with orders for common parts. They wait for a certain amount of orders before placing it with the manufacturer, that way they get a volume discount. Unfortunately the consumer suffers because this drags out the ordering process, sometimes in excess of a month or more.

If they were just upfront about it and offered something like free shipping, maybe people would go for it. Sometimes we don't need the parts right away which they could use to make it a win-win situation. Give a price for the part shipped now and a price for the part essentially waiting for the group buy to fill.


----------



## eastcoastdubbin (Jul 17, 2007)

Waiting on my last order from them...ever.

Might as well cancel seeing all this.


----------



## Metho (Nov 29, 2001)

*Good Luck*

I've had an order open with them since May. they kept saying the parts were going to be in soon. The last time I was on the phone with them they said they needed to put a "Tracer" on the package as it should have already been shipped. A few weeks later I received some brake pads. Still waiting on the rest of my order.

Been trying to call them for the past two days but get nothing but their automated attendant. Emails not returned. Would love to have a refund.


----------



## eastcoastdubbin (Jul 17, 2007)

WAITED MONTHS ON AN ORDER, CANCELLED IT AND NOW CAN'T GET MY MONEY BACK. BBB better not be BS because it's going to be the only way to get my money!!!! 

Not answering the phones now everyday???? Awesome. 


NEVER BUY ANYTHING FROM MJM. BUMP THIS if you've been ****ed around


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

Guys this is an extremely good indication of a business ready to fold. Typically businesses stop stocking parts and staffing at levels to provide decent customer service before they fold. They usually try to hang on by drop shipping parts after you order from the suppliers or ordering the part for you only after they have charged you, that way they don't have to front the funds they don't have. These businesses inevitably fail since the customer service and wait times are ridiculous.

It should be very apparent to everyone now. STAY AWAY, DO NOT ORDER FROM MJM. :screwy:


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

I ordered parts a month before SoWo and nothing shipped on my commercial account, kept telling me everything was in. canceled my order and paid top $$ to have it next day so i could make the show. was a bit pissed.

buddy put an order in about a month ago several emails and phone calls with no answer....called them today "oh ya we left you a VM about what was going on" everything came in and will ship out today.

BS :thumbdown:


----------



## caffeineTX (Feb 16, 2013)

tunerjetta29 said:


> Guys this is an extremely good indication of a business ready to fold. Typically businesses stop stocking parts and staffing at levels to provide decent customer service before they fold. They usually try to hang on by drop shipping parts after you order from the suppliers or ordering the part for you only after they have charged you, that way they don't have to front the funds they don't have. These businesses inevitably fail since the customer service and wait times are ridiculous.
> 
> It should be very apparent to everyone now. STAY AWAY, DO NOT ORDER FROM MJM. :screwy:


well they posted on the EAG forums (houston european car forums) they are going to expand to Houston within the next year or something like that.

They still won't see my business even if they are around the corner from me. I'd rather drive to SATX and buy from BHS and DBC


----------



## jlb53r33 (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm glad I saw this. I wont waste my time, I'll check out ecstuning.com!


----------



## vr6dubnut12 (Nov 4, 2008)

here is my experience with them, mjmautohaus is terrible and anytime I run into new fellow Volkswagen enthusiasts I tell them too to avoid mjm.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5661576-mjmautohaus-has-horrible-customer-service


----------



## caffeineTX (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm still shocked they are in business. 

Sent from my SGH-I747


----------



## vr6dubnut12 (Nov 4, 2008)

caffeineTX said:


> I'm still shocked they are in business.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747


couldnt agree anymore with you


----------



## 2turbopassatCarlos (Oct 14, 2008)

Been waiting for 5 days and it still says pending. I ordered on the 20th in am. Think it'd be easier for me to cancel order via chase? Since every time I call I don't get an answer, same with emails. Very frustrating cause my brakes started grinding on the 19th and its my only car. Been sounding worse and worse everyday. Wish I would of reviewed them before ordering


----------



## caffeineTX (Feb 16, 2013)

Yes they won't pickup or contact you until you cancel the order. 

Sent from my SGH-I747


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

There is some terrible spelling in this thread. I understand you are upset folks but geesh...That aside,

Myself and my good friend had the exact same issues in April of this year. After quite a few 45min or so phone calls (kept getting put on hold) and 3 weeks or so of hassle, the money was finally refunded in full. I will never do business with them again. autohausaz or ecs ftw:thumbup:


----------



## twoteks (Dec 1, 2005)

My 1st experience with them was great...about 3 years ago. Have not been happy with any recent customer service. Pretty sure I will not be buying from them again. :thumbdown:


----------



## CheapSk8 (Jun 15, 2004)

I had a negative experience with my past two orders and haven't had a positive one trying to reach customer service or sales to check stock on items before purchasing. Because of this, I am currently looking elsewhere. 

If anyone is still paying attention to this, does anyone have any recommendations where I can find a good suspension deal on Koni Yellows (Sports) and Neuspeed SofSports? MJM has the bundle for 674.95 with free shipping. I am looking for something close to that price with quick, reliable shipping and good customer service.


----------



## Stranz459 (Mar 25, 2011)

Don't mean to bring this thread back but I placed an order with them june 17th for $519. Nothing ever shipped. I received an email june 26th saying they were waiting for their stock to come in and it should be shipped any day now. I never heard anything back from them and just said screw it and cancelled the order on july 9th asking for my money back. I still have yet to receive my refund. I have placed countless calls and numerous emails half the time no one ever answers. I leave a message asking for a call back and get nothing no replies by email either. Its now going on 2 months of not getting my money and I'm very frustrated with them. :banghead: Don't know what the next step is in trying to get my refund.


----------



## DGR33 (Sep 4, 2008)

Stranz459 said:


> Don't mean to bring this thread back but I placed an order with them june 17th for $519. Nothing ever shipped. I received an email june 26th saying they were waiting for their stock to come in and it should be shipped any day now. I never heard anything back from them and just said screw it and cancelled the order on july 9th asking for my money back. I still have yet to receive my refund. I have placed countless calls and numerous emails half the time no one ever answers. I leave a message asking for a call back and get nothing no replies by email either. Its now going on 2 months of not getting my money and I'm very frustrated with them. :banghead: Don't know what the next step is in trying to get my refund.


If you paid with a CC call the CC company now! You have 90 days to dispute a charge which you should have done a long time ago. I think the same time frame goes for Paypal.


----------



## BanamexDF (Jul 31, 2005)

Guys, I just wanted to add my recent experience with MJMautohaus. I've ordered parts from them in the past without an issue. They weren't all that quick in getting me the parts, but I got them eventually. Recently, I ordered strut mount bushings and a valve cover gasket - nothing all that crazy. I ordered last month, February 16th, and have yet to receive anything! My credit card was billed a few days after my order. These are the two status updates I have received:

02/25/2014 Processing 
Your order was processed today and is in transit to you. You will receive a total (1) package(s). Please be patient with us, as we are diligently tending to your order.

03/05/2014 In Transit 
Your order was processed today and is in transit to you. You will receive a total (1) package(s). Please be patient with us, as we are diligently tending to your order.

They have yet to send me a tracking number, which I should have received a couple days after they updated the status. I have sent three emails and left two voicemails and have yet to hear boo from these guys. It's the last time I buy anything from them... THEY'RE AWFUL.


----------



## Smantilla (Nov 8, 2010)

I ordered a simple set of rotors from MJM. 2/28 (Friday) they took the order in. 3/3 (Monday) they supposedly started processing and charged my card. after a couple days im wondering where my tracking number is? I call and call and call and email and no reply to 3 emails and 5 phone calls to get a simple tracking number (3/17). Not to mention the phone was busy every other hour every single day and eventually when I got a hold of someone, I was put on a 15 min hold (2 weeks later lmao). They've done me right since 2012; But it only takes one screw up to ruin someone's experience. So long story short just buy from ECS. Andy from ECS was very helpful. Actually returned a PM the same day faster then MJM could return 5 calls/3 emails over the course of almost 3 weeks. And MJM never returned those calls or emails. . . . . .I got lucky enough to speak to a human:wave: Im also about 3 hours driving distance away from these ppl. Completely disrespectful/unprofessional and MJM's knowledge of any situation seems to be very limited. We're paying top dollar for these old ass cars because we love them (at least in my case). Some sort of communication would've had me shopping in the future 

The moral of the story is....................its not worth saving on shipping for this kind of garbage customer service. Just leaves a bad taste in your mouth and now I have to monitor my account to make sure my money gets returned.:banghead: Basically paid for a nuisance :facepalm:


----------



## pekkle88 (Feb 26, 2005)

Woah...glad I saw this...not gonna order from MJM...


----------

